# 2008 Fall Results are Available



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

I just check the dnr site and the results are available.

I got mine
Just hope I don't strike out like I did in the Spring.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

I just checked and got mine also...Hope to take one with a bow this year!!


----------



## boogemaster (Mar 27, 2007)

Trying with bow this time


----------



## Percha Man (Mar 16, 2003)

yeeeee haaaaaaw got me one as well . Can you say peanut oil and injection time........


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Got it! I figured I would cause they release a ton, but I'm still super excited because I just landed a 130 acre parcel in lapeer thats loaded with birds!


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

:woohoo1:got mine, Sure hope its not another strike out like the spring hunt was. Last fall I saw more birds then deer so....


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Was not lucky enough to get one!!!:rant::rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Arwin (Aug 23, 2008)

Got mine too! Murphy's Law will probably haunt me though with a tag and no birds, Usually I see a ton of birds in the fall with no tag in my pocket.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

got mine too 

(also failed to tag out this Spring)


----------



## 4Wheel (Jul 13, 2008)

Got mine too. Now if the coyotes don't eat that 30lb Tom in my yard I am set. I am mounting him for sure, then maybe I will put him on my wall :lol:


----------



## MOSSBERG (Jun 22, 2006)

GOT MINE :woohoo1::woohoo1:


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Got mine once again....hey Jason...how are those calls going??!!!


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

SWEET got mine in the mail today time to do some turkey hunting. With a bow I will not shoot my first turkey with a gun must do it with a bow! Also didnt get a bird in the spring but had a great time doing it I cant wait for my first fall hunt. CASS you can come call for me again.....


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

Success!!!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

got mine...gonna try it with a bow.......


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

got mine too!!!!!:coolgleam


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Fall Turkey Drawing.


----------



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

got mine...going to try with a bow...


----------



## jdman (Feb 9, 2005)

I Got Mine Also, Now Maybe I Will Have One Less Turkey On My Deer Cam !! Go One With My Bow Last Year, And Will Try For # 2 This Year...

Jeff


----------

